# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  سمايلات وعبارات للماسنجر

## soosah2

السلام


انا اليوم جاية وجايبة لكم كلمات وسمايلات للماسنجر 

تفضلوا 

بس مو تاخ>وا سمايلات وتنسوا تردوا 







































 

 

 

 

 
 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 



 



يتبع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## soosah2

يتبع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## soosah2

يتبع ’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## soosah2

ان شاء الله يعجبوكم 


لا تبخلوا علي بردودكم

----------


## hope

*رروعـــــه* 

*يسلموو حبيبتي على السميلات الرووعـه*

*يعطيك مليوون عاافيه* 


*تحياااتي*

**

----------


## زهرة الوفاء

تسلمي عزيزتي 
كلك ذوق وكلهم حلووين 
مشكوووووره

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تســــــــــــــــــلمي ياقمر رووعه* 

*ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه* 

*بأنتظار جديدش*

*دمتِ بود* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## حــــايــرة

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
يسلمووووووووووووو خيتو
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

_تسلميييييييييييين على السمايلاات الح ــــــــــلووه_

_عجبووني وأخذت كم وحده_

_ماننح ـــــــــرم جديدكـ_ 

_تح ـــــــــــيااتوو_

----------


## Hussain.T

يسلمووووووو ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## MOONY

روووووووووووووعه
يسلموو خيتوو 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فروشه

مشكور حلوين وااااااااااااايد
تــــــــــــــــــــــسلمي

----------


## soosah2

تسلموا جميعاً ع المرور 

وانتظروا قريباً ان شاء الله سمايلات وعبارات جديدة هو لو اقدر اطلع من ايميلي كنت جبت لكم احلى منهم

----------


## المستحييل

_يسلمو مره مره حلوين.._

----------


## أسرار الليل

حلوييييييييين مرررررررررره
يسلمووووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ربي يعيك العاافيه

----------


## soosah2

> _يسلمو مره مره حلوين.._



الله يسلمك والله انتي اللي احلى

----------


## soosah2

> حلوييييييييين مرررررررررره
> يسلمووووو



 
حلت دنياتك حبيبتي والله يسلمك

----------


## soosah2

> ربي يعيك العاافيه



الله يعافيك والله 

ومشكورين الجميع على الردود الحلوة ما ننحرم والله من هالطلة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ربي يعطيك العاافية اخويي



تحياتي

----------


## نجم النهار

*مشكوووووووووووووووووره*
*تسلم أيدش*

----------


## جنة الحسين

حلوووين مررره
تسلم الاياااادي
و يعطيش العافيه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي



----------

